# Vape King FAQ



## Gizmo (16/9/14)

I have just finished the FAQ Page. Please guys take a look and see if I am missing anything..

http://vapeking.co.za/faq.html


----------



## Danny (16/9/14)

@Gizmo looks good to me, the drop down answers are great makes it really simple to use


----------



## Gizmo (16/9/14)

Danny said:


> @Gizmo looks good to me, the drop down answers are great makes it really simple to use


 
Sweet thanks!


----------



## Danny (16/9/14)

Thinking about it you may want to include an ejuice contents question. It is there under the antifreeze question but it may help.

LOL skipped the VG PG effects one which covers this really well


----------



## Gizmo (16/9/14)

Great idea will do

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (16/9/14)

I love the peek-a-boo dropdown answers!! Can keep me busy for a while playing

Looks good and very helpful, thank you @Gizmo


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/14)

Gizmo said:


> I have just finished the FAQ Page. Please guys take a look and see if I am missing anything..
> 
> http://vapeking.co.za/faq.html


 
Very nice @Gizmo apart from the fat lie in the first sentence! Vaping costs me WAY more than smoking! 

Seriously now... nice job all round on the FAQ and the web site!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------

